# Seachem Flourite Black



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

1. Is Seachem Flourite Black a good substrate to be used on its own to grow DHG with good llighting, CO2 and EI?

2. Is Seachem Flourite larger thatn Seachem Flourite Black?

3. Can Seachem Flourite Black be used on its own?

4. Any review on this product?

Thanks.


----------

